# Potash



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Canadian mine to increase production......I wonder what this really means? This dang stuff is hysterically overpriced now...remember when the world K cartel was supposedly broken by the Rooskies? I think the price per ton dropped about $30 here for about 8 weeks in January and February of last winter before going right back up just in time for planting season. I need about 5 ton to put on some uplands, but to heck with it....I will do with less grass production before I give inflated $ to my co op.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/potash_corp_mulls_boosting_output_on_signs_of_rising_demand_BLMG/


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Huh, kinda of coincides with cheaper corn. It will get a lot cheaper, they know how much we can spend on $3 corn and they will make sure they get their fair share.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> they know how much we can spend on $3 corn and they will make sure they get their fair share.


That would be about 1/2 the current price.....

Regards, Mike


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

I do hope the price of potash will go down, Here.

Besides needing potash, I like to use it as a carrier for boron, as well as molybdenum & maybe copper.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

hay wilson in TX said:


> I do hope the price of potash will go down, Here.
> 
> Besides needing potash, I like to use it as a carrier for boron, as well as molybdenum & maybe copper.


Yes the price for Potash is ridiculous....I hope it takes a free fall this winter....maybe if it is not pre-bought heavily then it will fall.

Regards, Mike


----------

